# PVC raft storage



## JerkmyBait (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I currently own 2 hypalon rafts and am thinking of getting a new PVC raft (rocky mountain raft). These are welded PVC rafts. I was wondering if it is ok to store these rafts rolled in the off season like I do with my other rafts? I have read that PVC rafts need to be stores inflated. What do you guys think?


----------



## Imus586 (Oct 22, 2010)

bump!


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Apr 26, 2011)

whenever you roll a raft they're gonna crease up. with hypalon it's not that big a deal. but when pvc creases over time the crease will get super weak and then can crack open when you inflate it, or just start to flake off. i've heard of people using baby powder before rolling them to keep the pvc supple and stop it from creasing. not sure if it works tho. anyone else know about that??


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Baby powder works good for me!


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

FWIW, I've been folding my two sets of PVC cat tubes off-season for years (the older of the two boats is 16+ years old) and haven't noticed any crease weakening at all. I'd probably leave them inflated if I had the room. ymmv


----------

